# louisville Kentucky classes?



## Sin (Feb 10, 2005)

I am looking for Tai chi Classes in Louisville, Ky. Anyone know of any?  I herd something about it being taught at a YMCA but the only MA classes I saw at the YMCAs are TKD


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Feb 10, 2005)

Check this site out -- I know this is the group doing the Tai Chi classes Saturdays at UoL. I've spoken with some of their members, they sound pretty decent.

Also, if you want and have time, I can show you the 24-movement form sometime. Just IM me.

http://www.kentuckytaichi.com/


----------



## pesilat (Feb 11, 2005)

Sin said:
			
		

> I am looking for Tai chi Classes in Louisville, Ky. Anyone know of any?  I herd something about it being taught at a YMCA but the only MA classes I saw at the YMCAs are TKD



As far as I know, it's still being taught at the Southeast Family Branch YMCA - http://www.ymca.net/index.jsp?assn=2401

Mike


----------

